# Not Unusual- but still



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi this is not really unusual at all- my singapore wood shrimp, that MyraVan
recomended me to get a long time back; changes color, but sorta frequently i think.


When I first got it, it had a blueish tinge That night I luckily saw it emerging from the shelter of my coconut cave (thanks to shev's idea) when I went to check the tanks and switch the lights off . I hesitated to find it, and it was there 'squatting' on the coconut doing something. I noticed it looked different then I realised this was beacause it had taken on a reddish brown color. Is this camouflage or mood? My gravel is gray so im looking for the day when it will sit on the gravel, mayebe it will turn blueish again?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine did the same thing. I have 2 of them and one is orange in color the other is brown. The dominant shrimp turns bright orange while others can vary in color depending on mood and surrounding deco. This is not unusual for your shrimp to have done this.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

cool, thanks


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

it has prop moulted my shrimps do it all the time its just that colour till the out shell can harden up!

- Jonno


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

ok i'll search around for shells and feed it to my angel, they cant eat their shells cos of their 'fans' right?


----------

